# Posso eliminare /var/log/messages? [Risolto]

## Bionicle

Ciao a tutti,

l'altro giorno stavo controllando le spazio su HD e vedo che si sta quasi esaurendo.

Allora comincio a cercare che cosa é che mi occupa cosi tanto spazio. Controllo le cartelle di temp di portage ma sono praticamente

vuote, mi inbatto invece nella cartella /var/log che occupa ben 3.7Gb !!!!

Entro e trovo che é solo un file di 3.7Gb, il file messages.

domande:

- a cosa serve? (tiene tracci di tutti i log ecc..?)

- posso eliminarlo o é di fondamentale importanza per il sistema? (suppongo che si ricrea da solo)

- ho letto alcuni topic e ho visto che si può comprimere, ma ne vale la pena su 3.7Gb?

grazie in anticipo!Last edited by Bionicle on Sun Dec 11, 2005 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

si, puoi. prima ferma il servizio di log

----------

## Bionicle

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> si, puoi. prima ferma il servizio di log

 

come faccio a fermare il servizio? 

mi puoi dare alcune indicazioni veloci P.F:

----------

## comio

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   si, puoi. prima ferma il servizio di log 
> 
> come faccio a fermare il servizio? 
> 
> mi puoi dare alcune indicazioni veloci P.F:

 

io fossi in te inizierei a guardare logrotate.

comunque, in funzione del demone di log che hai messo, dovrai fare qualcosa tipo:

```
/etc/init.d/syslog-ng stop
```

ciao

----------

## Bionicle

grazie mille,

ho fermato il servizio e ho cancellato il file.

adesso provo ad installare logrotate!

grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   si, puoi. prima ferma il servizio di log 
> 
> come faccio a fermare il servizio? 
> 
> mi puoi dare alcune indicazioni veloci P.F:

 

se non lo sai tu. dipende da che servizio di logging hai installato

```
/etc/init.d/<SERVIZIO> stop

rm /var/log/messages

/etc/init.d/<SERVIZIO> start
```

----------

## skakz

fossi in te prima di cancellarlo me lo guarderei per bene... insomma 3.7 giga di file sono tanti..

sicuramente hai attivato quelche debug di troppo nel kernel o ci sono errori che si ripetono..

devi vedere cosa ha creato questo file così grande se non vuoi ritrovarti nella stessa situazione a breve.

----------

## Luca89

Syslog-ng non ha una funzione per eliminare i vecchi log, quindi se non si provvede a mano o con logrotate a cancellare quelli vecchi si possono raggiungere anche queste dimensioni.

----------

## skakz

forse in qualche secolo di pc sempre acceso però...  :Razz: 

----------

## neryo

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> forse in qualche secolo di pc sempre acceso però... 

 

si in effetti e' molto strano come dimensione..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

syslog-ng può comprimere ed eliminare i vecchi log, basta configurarlo opportunamente.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> syslog-ng può comprimere ed eliminare i vecchi log, basta configurarlo opportunamente.

 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se non lo sai tu. dipende da che servizio di logging hai installato

 

Riporto le citazioni dei miei "collegli" perchè riassumono il concetto... cioè:

1) per effettuare una buona installazione stabile e sicura bisogna conoscere almeno quello che si installa (se no anche linux o qualsiasi O.S. valido va tranquillamente a schifio!!!)

2) installa syslog-ng perchè una soluzione modulare e configurabilissima... però bisogna che te lo studi un pochino, diciamo almeno 10 minuti   :Wink: 

Con questa mi provocazione intendo dire che prima di provare le cose fate qualche test e leggete i vari howto che sono facilmente reperibili, OpenSource è una mentalità di condivisione di conoscenze.

----------

## Bionicle

anche io non capisco come abbia fatto a raggiungere quella dimenensione, gentoo é da solo 4 mesi che l'ho installato.

Il file messages l'ho cancellato definitivamente.

ho ancora controllato ma dopo 4 ore di attività e compilazioni é arrivato solo 2Kb.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) installa syslog-ng perchè una soluzione modulare e configurabilissima... però bisogna che te lo studi un pochino, diciamo almeno 10 minuti  

 

grazie lo farò senzaltro.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Il file messages l'ho cancellato definitivamente. ho ancora controllato ma dopo 4 ore di attività e compilazioni é arrivato solo 2Kb.

 

beh questa è la sua dimensione ideale  :Very Happy: 

Comunque controlla la configurazione del demone, magari è possibile che fossero rediretti gli output di un sacco di roba... e quindi... magari si è incicciottito un bel pò  :Very Happy: 

In bocca al Lupo e se hai bisogno siamo tutti qui ad aiutarti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

ho trovato questo pdf sembra a prima vista molto ben fatto.. http://www.dia.unisa.it/~ads/corso-security/www/CORSO-0304/Syslog/ManualeSYSLOG.pdf

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *Bionicle wrote:*   Il file messages l'ho cancellato definitivamente. ho ancora controllato ma dopo 4 ore di attività e compilazioni é arrivato solo 2Kb. 
> 
> beh questa è la sua dimensione ideale 
> 
> 

 

il mio in 2 anni è arrivato a 27 mb   :Cool: 

----------

## kattivo

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> fossi in te prima di cancellarlo me lo guarderei per bene... insomma 3.7 giga di file sono tanti..
> 
> sicuramente hai attivato quelche debug di troppo nel kernel o ci sono errori che si ripetono..
> 
> devi vedere cosa ha creato questo file così grande se non vuoi ritrovarti nella stessa situazione a breve.

 

Quoto

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> anche io non capisco come abbia fatto a raggiungere quella dimenensione, gentoo é da solo 4 mesi che l'ho installato.
> 
> Il file messages l'ho cancellato definitivamente.
> 
> ho ancora controllato ma dopo 4 ore di attività e compilazioni é arrivato solo 2Kb.

 

Beh ma se non lo leggi allora puoi anche stoppare il servizio di logging definitivamente... mica è obbligatorio...

I log sono utili se si leggono perché di solito gli errori del sistema finiscono lì... se non si ha intenzione di leggerli sono inutili, che siano di 1Kb o 1Gb

Se ti era diventato di 3.7 giga significa che per un periodo di tempo consistente hai avuto un qualche problema che segnalava continuamente errori e non te ne sei mai accorto   :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh ma se non lo leggi allora puoi anche stoppare il servizio di logging definitivamente... mica è obbligatorio...

 

si non e' obbligatorio.. ma se non ce l hai attivo al momento che si presenta un problema, diventa difficile risolverlo.. piuttosto bisogna capire quale era il problema che ti ha riempito il file.. e se non lo cancellavi subito, magari ti veniva in mente...   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Probabilmente qualche applicativo configurato male che spara un pacco di avvisi, se cosi' fosse il problema si ripresentera' a breve ed allora potra' controllare (io ho avuto qualcosa del genere con apache)

Federico

----------

## Bionicle

Grazie mille dei consigli adesso farò più attenzione e lo leggerò un po' più spesso.

Grazie ancora

----------

## stefanonafets

Effettivamente una lettura a 

```
tail -n 500 /var/log/messages | less
```

 prima di segare il file poteva essere una buona cosa...

Inoltre, invece di segarlo potevi svuotarlo con 

```
> /var/log/messages
```

----------

